# Black Haze



## Millefeuille (Mar 1, 2014)

*Black Haze​*

​
A king opened the door to another world...the demon world. Chaos reigned his land until he pleaded to what he thought was God. A bright light shone and the demons that came out of the door vanished. "God" answered the kings prayers/pleads and granted certain humans powers to defeat the demons. They are called magicians.

Was it God who helped the king or was it the God of Demons? And just who is this black magician




I am suprised noone made a thread for this hilarious series.


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's the scan!


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 4, 2014)

this


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2014)

sounds edgy m8


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 4, 2014)

Its good.
The problem is the fact, its so painfully slow.
It should gain more momentum now that its weekly, so give it time to develop.
The art is basic, but the premise of the story and the characters are good enough to make up for it.


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 4, 2014)

Well ya it can be pretty slow at times.
But gotta love the MC.
And quite a few other characters.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tessi callin BS on rood's lies was hilarious


----------



## Morglay (May 1, 2014)

From the 39 chapters I have tanked through so far I concluded that this series is quite funny, it should get some more love.


----------



## Millefeuille (May 2, 2014)

Morglay said:


> From the 39 chapters I have tanked through so far I concluded that this series is quite funny, it should get some more love.



Agreed!
Plus Blow is boss


----------



## Millefeuille (May 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dio eating prof.Heil  l 
Dio might have been able that blow is rood bcs of the smell


----------



## hadou (May 7, 2014)

The series is painfully slow. Little story progression, little character progression, character development is comical and resembles a parody. Painfully mediocre.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 8, 2014)

Was strange seeing rood so flustered over the dragon.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 3, 2014)

I just read and love the way Rood fights the bullies also this story needs more magic on where is the basic fireball or cone of ice? Black mage Blow is awesome too bad he only shows up when the plot needs him.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 3, 2014)

LOL at the latest chapter.
Artian waking up and looking at Rood all creeped out.

Also " if the black magician was really still at that school, Shic would probably blow it up to get to him."
Sounds like good times await.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 30, 2014)

Must.revive.thread
New chapter out
Link removed
This guys sure are fast 
chapter is out on mangacow


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 30, 2014)

This chapter was so hilarious.

I am enjoying the huge mess that is being build up.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 30, 2014)

I love the way how Rood turned Hadelio into a  revolving door and use him as a shield first then as a hinding place.

Looks like that way Rood can use his magic preteding Hadelio is the one casting that sure would be awesome.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 30, 2014)

*shit blows up* 
Hadelio did it!


----------



## Luciana (Aug 6, 2014)

Chapter 64 was released 
chapter is out on mangacow

Shit is blowing up soon


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 7, 2014)

This is such a awesome manhwa one of the best out there a pit almost nobody here read because this one is just as good as DICE, Gamer or The breaker.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 7, 2014)

Dio gonna be making his move i guess?
Also i found the way the master kept telling r00d to come back cbs shic is there hilarious.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 7, 2014)

Pretty good chapters.
Dio is scheming something and Shic is providing the tension.
Truly an explosive situation. 

The slow releases in the beginning and the chain of pretty short chapters in the middle hurt the mangas popularity. 
But I believe it will catch on, its just a matter of time as long as the current pace is maintained..


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 7, 2014)

^And it's a shame such a great story and a sweat cast this manhwa have everything to be popular.


----------



## Luciana (Aug 13, 2014)

Chapter up 
Link removed

Oh boy, Dio is in trouble


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 13, 2014)

Dio wasn't made to be a James Bond i can't belive they didn't see a mistake on his part until now.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> ^And it's a shame such a great story and a sweat cast this manhwa have everything to be popular.



The reason I initially put this down was the character art. Now that I stomached through it I've enjoyed it.

The setting is kinda wierd. Like small parts of Bleach or Negima. Bunch of super-powered dudes in a school playing hide-n-seek.
I wonder if Blow would form a truce with Dio if they both find out each others identity.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't see Rood care that Dio a dragon unless he does smth "bad"


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 14, 2014)

So did Dio slip up or did those professors do something to dispel his disguise?


----------



## Luciana (Aug 14, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> The reason I initially put this down was the character art. Now that I stomached through it I've enjoyed it.





To be fair, the eyebrow art is what fucks it up


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 20, 2014)

That Rood beating up Dio and tying him up.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 20, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> That Rood beating up Dio and tying him up.




I sense some unreleased chapter spoilers in this post.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 20, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I sense some unreleased chapter spoilers in this post.


----------



## Luciana (Aug 20, 2014)

Mille 

Chapter is out now
Link removed 

I'm thinking, this kid is really strong without magic, isnt he?


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 20, 2014)

Rood is a beast and you can tell they were going for real based on the damage to the room even if they didn't use there special powers.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 21, 2014)

LOL, Dio.

He really underestimated Rood.
Now Rood will finally get his own pet dragon.

Also reading the comments on mangacow and I can't believe there are still people, who didn't believe Dio was the dragon.
I mean, what does it take for these guys to figure it out?


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 21, 2014)

Btw the princess eyes is also abnormal.
Everyone's eyes are small except dio's fake eyes and yuti's. Also i think old dio's eyes where also small.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 22, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> LOL, Dio.
> 
> He really underestimated Rood.
> Now Rood will finally get his own pet dragon.
> ...



To be fair with them Dio being cover in blood, surviving a fall that would kill a novice mage, having blue hair, changing his eyes for a snake form and talking to one of the demon guys was a very difficult hint for most people to be convince. In fact we don't have any proff that he is in fact the dragon since he didn't transform in any panels yet


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 22, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> To be fair with them Dio being cover in blood, surviving a fall that would kill a novice mage, having blue hair, changing his eyes for a snake form and talking to one of the demon guys was a very difficult hint for most people to be convince. In fact we don't have any proff that he is in fact the dragon since he didn't transform in any panels yet




There is also the part, where that demon asks him whether he ate the professor.
But that is also very ambiguous, so I will let it slide.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmm interesting interactions between rood and dio.

Also i changed the pic in the first post to lure some peeps with the somewhat better art.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 27, 2014)

Pet dragon.




Also the school arc is coming to an end.
No way in hell, will he be able to remain there much longer.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 3, 2014)

All i have to say is lolshic

Tho the fact blue shadow knows dio is kinda out of nowhere. Dio previously showed no indication of recognising the guy.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 3, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> All i have to say is lolshic
> 
> Tho the fact blue shadow knows dio is kinda out of nowhere. Dio previously showed no indication of recognising the guy.




Considering it used his real name and that Dio blew up a part of the school.
The shadow is definitely connected to the guy Dio wants to kill.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 17, 2014)

Pet dragon get.
Baby dragon dio is adorbs.


----------



## Luciana (Sep 17, 2014)

link to the raw
1d20+27=44


*Spoiler*: __ 




lmao at dio not being able to fully transform.
And I must say, the kid has guts to kick crazy dude.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 18, 2014)

Chapter is out.

So did he turn into Blow?
Loved the reaction of the lackey, when he saw Shic chillin on the roof.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 24, 2014)

This webtoon never fails to amuse me.
The scene where dio breaths fire on shic was jsut priceless


----------



## Luciana (Oct 1, 2014)

Raw out
1d20+27=44 

 Seriously.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 1, 2014)

So r00d master's disguise himself as student which is lulzy
Dio as rood's pet is just adorable.
And blow is probably related to the black haired woman.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, this comic was missing a mascot


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 1, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> So r00d master's disguise himself as student which is lulzy
> Dio as rood's pet is just adorable.
> And blow is probably related to the black haired woman.



Maybe his mother and his teacher did her?

Well people now know there is a student running wild out there kicking everybody ass no way Rood won't be the first suspect.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 2, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> And blow is probably related to the black haired woman.




Are you sure that is a woman?
The long flowing black hair is a pretty common depiction for the demon lord in Korea.


Also


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 8, 2014)

Master posing as dio is fucking hilarious.

Also did he use magic to make that girl trip??


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 9, 2014)

Dio just troll the classroom and even made the prof drop the book in shock from his explanitions the master is pulling the perfect oposite of Dio.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 15, 2014)

Dat shic 
  

WWho used the teleportation scroll master or shic? And who got tranferred?


----------



## Luciana (Oct 15, 2014)

Master. The sleeve is brownish. And all three.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 16, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Master. The sleeve is brownish. And all three.



But weren't they supposed to be in tough to teleport?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 16, 2014)

LOL, if the master took Shic instead of rood with him.
Where ever they end up, will become a smoldering crater.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 20, 2014)

Shic: You have anger management issues!


LOL


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 20, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Shic: You have anger management issues!
> 
> 
> LOL



Srsly the pot callin the kettle black
  

Also Ming Ming 


Is elzbel? wuts this name a demon fox or smth?


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 14, 2015)

We reached 100 chapters.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2015)

Great few chapters so light have been shed on a few things.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 19, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> Great few chapters so light have been shed on a few things.



Yes after many chapters of 0 plot progression we finally got some.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2015)

Millefeuille said:


> Yes after many chapters of 0 plot progression we finally got some.



Still better than Noblesse in that regard.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 1, 2015)

Plot progress continues.

So we found master's name. Heh it's cute rood got his surname.
Master gonna be fine tho. I doubt anything gonna happen to him.

RIP all the mana stones master prepared they got stolen.

Now to w8 for the rood and demon talk to get translated


----------



## Melodie (Jul 1, 2015)

I feel like picking this up tbh.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 1, 2015)

Melodie said:


> I feel like picking this up tbh.



It's pretty good and but suffers from pacing problems keep that in mind.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 1, 2015)

This manhwa turn into a joke by now they are still fighting that black thing and we know close to nothing of what is going on there, the best chapters was for me the bulling chapters when Rood was onwing some punks from 2 year.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 2, 2015)

So is rood kiel's half brother or not?


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 9, 2015)

Welp full brother confirmed.


The difference in personality of kiel then and kiel now is huge.

Rood is kinda the same. Young rood so cute.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 16, 2015)

Now all of kiel's comments about wanting to send rood to school and have him make friends feel sad.


----------

